
PiDrive 314GB Offers Power-Efficient Storage for Raspberry Pi - devNoise
http://www.techweekeurope.co.uk/data-storage/raspberry-pi-hard-drive-pidrive-187871
======
gravypod
Are there any provisions for redundancy?

